# Asus PRIME X370-PRO USB Boot einstellen



## F1nn (6. September 2017)

Hey,

nachdem sich mein altes Gigabyte Board verabschiedet hat, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, auf Ryzen zu upgraden.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich neu verbaut:

Mainboard: Asus PRIME X370-PRO (BIOS Ver. 0810)
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
RAM: G-Skill TRIDENTZ RGB 2x8GB

Leider funktionieren meine Maus und Tastatur mit meiner vorhandenen Windows 7 Installation nicht mehr. Dies liegt wohl daran, dass ich dort noch die alten Treiber installiert habe und Windows 7 Ryzen laut einiger Threads im Internet nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Nun habe ich also einen bootfähigen USB-Stick mit dem Windows 10 Installationsmedium erstellt. 

Wie kann ich diesen USB-Stick nun in der Bootreihenfolge im Bios einstellen? Der Stick wird dort nirgends aufgelistet... Ich kann nur vom Stick starten, wenn ich die vorhandenen Festplatten vom Mainboard trenne...

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. September 2017)

Siehst du den Postscreen? Dann die (bei ASUS müsste es F9 sein) Bootliste aufrufen und den USB-Stick auswählen.

Steckt der USB-Stick in einer USB3.0 oder USB2.0 Buchse?


----------



## F1nn (6. September 2017)

Wenn ich beim Postscreen (ASUS Logo mit Hinweis auf F2 und DEL um ins Bios zu kommen) F9 drücke, startet er trotzdem von der SSD. 

Der Stick steckt in einem USB 3.0 Port. 2.0 ist leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## 4B11T (6. September 2017)

Ich habe bisher nur Anleitungen gesehen, wo Windows 7 frisch installiert wurde und zu Beginn des Installationsprozesses die Treiber für Keyboard und Maus manuell hinzugefügt wurden. Sicher das es in eine bestehende Installation integriert werden kann? Davon abgesehen sollte man sowieso neu installieren, wenn man von Intel auf AMD wechselt, wobei das bei Windows 10 schlimmer ist.

Aber an sich kommst du ins BIOS? da müsste die Tastatur ja erstmal funktionieren. Dort wo du die Bootreihenfolge ändern kannst, müsste der USB stick bereits angezeigt werden. Dann alle anderen Bootoptionen raus löschen und nur den Stick da lassen, dann muss er von dort booten.


----------



## F1nn (6. September 2017)

Da ich nun eh neuinstallieren muss, würde ich auch direkt auf Windows 10 Upgraden und mir den Ärger mit Windows 7 sparen.

Ins Bios komme ich und da funktionieren Maus und Tastatur, richtig. Leider sehe ich dort jedoch den USB-Stick nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (6. September 2017)

Ich hab MSI, daher will ich dir nichts falsches sagen. Aber sobald ich einen Stick z.B. für ein BIOS Update am PC habe, wird der mir auch im Bootmenü vorgeschlagen. Ist der Stick in einem Bootfähigen Format formatiert?


----------



## F1nn (6. September 2017)

Ja, der Stick ist bootfähig und startet auch, wenn keine anderen Festplatten oder DVD Laufwerke angeschlossen sind. Nur auswählen kann ich ihn leider nicht... Und ohne Festplatte kann ich auch kein Windows installieren. 

Mit F8 kann ich beim Booten die Liste aufrufen, dort finde ich ihn leider auch nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (6. September 2017)

Ist der USB korrekt mit dem Windows Image bespielt?

Ich hab am WE auch meinen Ryzen in Betrieb genommen der auf einem X370 Pro thront. Hatte erst ähnliche Probleme. Hatte ihn an der Front an einer der USB 2.0 Buchsen gesteckt und nachdem ich die Kiste nomma durchgestartet hatte, erkannte er meinen Stick auch. 
Ansonsten sollte F8 funktionieren als Bootauswahl.
Beachten, USB Boot sollte im BIOS aktiviert sein sowie Fast Boot aus. 
Weiss nur nicht ob du evtl. Probleme mit den USB 3.0 Ports hast. Die wurden zumindest bei Windows 7 seinerzeit erst ab fertig geladenem Windows angesprochen durch den Treiber. Daher bin ich auch altertümlich direkt an die USB 2.0 Buchse 

Ansonsten schau ich nachher nochmal daheim nach wie ich's exakt gemacht hab und geb Dir noch ne Rückmeldung


----------



## F1nn (6. September 2017)

Hab den Stick nun nochmal umgesteckt und am USB 3.1 Port versucht... Und siehe da: Der Stick wird erkannt..

Ist aber trotzdem merkwürdig, dass der Stick an den anderen Ports nicht beim Booten erkannt wird.
Benutzt du weiterhin Windows 7 mit dem Ryzen?


----------



## Merowinger0807 (6. September 2017)

Ne, hatte schon Windows 10 drauf gehabt auf meiner SSD. Habs aber komplett neu installiert wegen Hardwarewechsel (Xeon 1231 weg und halt Ryzen 5 rein) und entsprechend reaktiviert. Geht ja wenns an einen MS Account gebunden ist.
Kannte aber die Problematik noch von meinem Firmenlaptop. 2x USB 3.0 und 2x USB 2.0. Von USB 3.0 klappte kein Boot vom Stick, von USB 2.0 auf Anhieb.
Daher bin ich direkt an USB 2.0 gegangen weil ich das hierdurch gewohnt bin.


----------



## F1nn (6. September 2017)

Achso, alles klar. Besten Dank für eure Tipps! 

Werde dann nun eine frische Windows 10 Installation anstoßen.


----------

